# Ποιο είναι το σωστό — ανσανσέρ, ανσασέρ, ασανσέρ ή ασασέρ; Απ.: ασανσέρ



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2011)

Όταν το έτυμον μιας δημοφιλούς (δηλ. του γενικού λεξιλογίου, που τη χρησιμοποιεί όλος ο κόσμος) ξενικής λέξης είναι αδιάφανο για τον ελληνόφωνο, όπως συμβαίνει με τη λέξη _ασανσέρ_ (< γαλλ. _ascenceur_), και η λέξη αυτή δίνει λαβή για σύγχυση (π.χ. στην περίπτωσή μας έχει δύο συμφωνικά συμπλέγματα με βάση το /s/), είναι αναμενόμενο να εμφανίζονται και λανθασμένοι τύποι, όπως είναι στην περίπτωσή μας τα *_ανσανσέρ_ και *_ανσασέρ_. Στατιστικά χρήσης στο διαδίκτυο (μην τα παίρνετε τοις μετρητοίς, μια απλή ένδειξη επιθυμώ να δώσω):

_ασανσέρ_: 131000 αλταβιστιές / 4530 μπινγκιές
*_ανσασέρ_: 5340 αλταβιστιές / 1220 μπινγκιές
*_ανσανσέρ_: 695 αλταβιστιές / 841 μπινγκιές
Ο τύπος _ανσανσέρ_ θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι είναι αποτέλεσμα προληπτικής αφομοίωσης , ενώ ο τύπος _ανσασέρ_ προϊόν αντιμετάθεσης υπό την επίδραση των υπόλοιπων λέξεων σε -_σέρ_ (_αμορτισέρ_, _κομπρεσέρ_ κλπ) — κι άλλωστε αφού έχουμε _νεσεσέρ_ κάποιοι ελάχιστοι γράφουν και _ασασέρ_.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2011)

*ασανσεράκι (αργκό πληροφορικάριων) = vertical scrollbar thumb, vertical thumb, (παλαιότ.) vertical handle*

Κι ένα ζαργκονικό _ασανσεράκι_ (βλ. τίτλο) που συνάντησα σήμερα. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2011)

Απίστευτα εκφραστικό το _ασανσεράκι_!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2011)

> ασανσεράκι (αργκό πληροφορικάριων) = vertical scrollbar thumb, vertical thumb, (παλαιότ.) vertical handle



Προσωπικά, το χρησιμοποιώ (σε προφορικό λόγο) όχι μόνο για την κατακόρυφη, αλλά ακόμη και για την οριζόντια γραμμή/ράβδο/μπάρα κύλισης.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2011)

Ναι, κι εγώ το έχω ακούσει. :)


----------



## sarant (Mar 7, 2011)

Καλά, η Αλταβίστα δεν είχε κλείσει;


----------



## meidei (Mar 7, 2011)

Ακούω συχνά-πυκνά το α_ν_σα_ν_σέρ. Πιο πολύ όμως α_σσ_α_σσ_έρ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2011)

sarant said:


> Καλά, η Αλταβίστα δεν είχε κλείσει;



Έγινε ένα με το Γιαχού. Δεν ξέρω ποιανού είναι το μαγαζί και η βάση, αλλά καλά κάνει ο Ζαζ, το _γιαχουγιές_ δεν είναι πολύ εύηχο, είναι ένα βήμα από τους Houyhnhnms.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 7, 2011)

Ορισμένα ανσανσέρ και ανσασέρ μπορεί να είναι και απλώς μπλέξιμο των δακτύλων κατά την πληκτρολόγηση (εγώ το παθαίνω κατά κόρον με διάφορες λέξεις).


----------



## Costas (Mar 8, 2011)

Νομίζω πως η μετατόπιση συμφώνων αυτού του είδους δεν έχει τόσο πολύ να κάνει με το έτυμον και αν η λέξη είναι ξένη κλπ., γιατί και σε ελληνικές λέξεις έχουμε το ίδιο, π.χ. μεγέθυνση - μεγένθυση. Μάλλον για τα συνηθισμένα 'πάθη συμφώνων' πρόκειται. Το νι ενοχλεί εκεί που είναι, και αρχίζει και ψάχνεται...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 8, 2011)

Σωστή η παρατήρηση ότι ανάλογα πάθη τραβάει και η _μεγέθυνση_, αλλά έχω την εξής ερώτηση: Για τη _μεγέθυνση_ αρκεί να πούμε ότι ενοχλεί το νι εκεί που βρίσκεται; Επειδή τράβηξα μια λίστα όλων των λέξεων σε -_νση_, και σε μια πρώτη ματιά δεν φαίνεται το νι αυτό να ενοχλεί στις άλλες λέξεις. Νομίζω λοιπόν ότι η _μεγένθυση_ δεν είναι πρωτογενές προϊόν, αλλά μάλλον αποτέλεσμα του ότι αναπτύσσεται ένα νι στο _μεγεθύνω_ (κάνοντάς το _μεγενθύνω_), πιθανότατα για εκφραστικούς λόγους. Γι' αυτό και στο γκουγκλ η σχέση _μεγέθυνση_ προς _μεγένθυση_ είναι 15/1, ενώ η σχέση _μεγεθύνει_ προς _μεγενθύνει_ είναι 5,8/1 και _μεγεθύνω_ προς _μεγενθύνω_ είναι 5,2/1 (δηλ. στο ρήμα το λάθος είναι κάπου τρεις φορές συχνότερο).


----------



## sarant (Mar 8, 2011)

Σωστή η παρατήρηση, το Ν αναπτύσσεται στο μεγεΝθύνω, εκεί το λάθος είναι συχνότερο.


----------



## Costas (Mar 8, 2011)

Πάντως εγώ μικρός _μεγένθυση_ την έλεγα και την άκουγα, ώσπου 'είδα το φως' κι έβαλα αναγκαστικά μυαλό. Τώρα, για τους λόγους δεν ξέρω, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω και τι θα πει "για εκφραστικούς λόγους"· πολλών τάξεων πράγματα μπορεί να κρύβονται πίσω από μια τέτοια έκφραση. Ένας παράγοντας πάντως που επηρεάζει τη μετακίνηση είναι τι σύμφωνο προηγείται. Άλλο θήτα από πίσω υπάρχει μόνο στη λέξη _βάθυνση_, που έχει ενδοχώρα μόλις μιας συλλαβής (βάθ-), ενώ η _μεγέθυνση_ έχει ενδοχώρα δύο συλλαβών (μέγεθ-), άρα η λέξη έχει μακρύτερη φόρα όταν ο τόνος σκάει πριν από το θήτα (ελπίζω να απολαμβάνετε την ορολογία μου :) ), και ίσως αυτό να επιδρά στο αποτέλεσμα, δηλ. στην εμφάνιση του νι πίσω απ' το θήτα. Κι αυτό, θέμα 'έκφρασης' είναι.

Πάντως το -νσ- είναι προβληματικό έτσι κι αλλιώς. Σε πολλές άλλες κοινόχρηστες λέξεις της λίστας που μπορεί κανείς να διαβάσει στο Αντίστροφο Λεξικό, το νι τού -νση στην προφορική γλώσσα πολύ απλά πέφτει και μένει σκέτο ένα -ση, ή αλλιώς εξαχνώνεται επικίνδυνα. Άρα στον τίτλο σου, Ζαζ, θα μπορούσες να προσθέσεις το _ασασέρ_ που ανέφερες, μια και το ερώτημα του τίτλου είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς ρητορικό (εννοείται ότι το σωστό είναι το ασανσέρ για το προβλέψιμο μέλλον). Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι το _ασασέρ_ έλκει την καταγωγή από τα υπόλοιπα σε -σέρ παρά από την ίδια τάση απαλλαγής από το οχληρό σύμπλεγμα -νσ- (ειδικά όταν δεν προηγείται τονισμένο φωνήεν).

Αναρωτιέμαι τι θα είχαν να πουν επ' αυτού οι επαΐοντες...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 8, 2011)

Μα, Κώστα, αφού τόσο πολλοί (στον προφορικό λόγο ίσως να αποτελούν και την πλειοψηφία) λένε _μεγενθύνω_, είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό στη συνέχεια να λένε και _μεγένθυση_ ή _μεγένθυνση_, χωρίς να απαιτείται η ύπαρξη ενός μηχανισμού ειδικά για τη λέξη _μεγέθυνση_ — δηλαδή εδώ το ξυράφι τού Όκαμ μάς κατευθύνει στο να καλυφτούμε από το πρώτο γενεσιουργό αίτιο, αφού αυτό αρκεί από μόνο του για να επεξηγήσει και την αλλαγή σε δεύτερο στάδιο.

Όσο για το _ασασέρ_, το σχόλιο για το _νεσεσέρ_ έγινε με τη λογική τού αστεϊσμού κι όχι ως πρόταση για σύνδεση με την οποία να επεξηγείται η δηγμιουργία αυτού τού τύπου — είναι λογικό και αναμενόμενο εάν έχουμε παραφθορά τού /ns/ αυτό να τρέπεται σε /s/, όπως άλλωστε επισημαίνεις κι εσύ.


----------



## Costas (Mar 8, 2011)

Μπορεί να στέκει όπως το λες, δεν το αποκλείω. Λογικός ειρμός υπάρχει στο συλλογισμό. Αλλά αυτό δεν αποδεικνύει την ορθότητα της προκείμενης, η δε στατιστική συχνότητα του _μεγενθύνω_ αποτελεί ένδειξη, όχι απόδειξη. Μια εναλλακτική είναι να εντάσσεται απλώς στα πάθη συμφώνων αυτού του είδους (μετακίνηση του 'προβληματικού' συμφώνου σε άλλη συλλαβή, αντί για απλή απαλοιφή του). Ποιος μπορεί να εξηγήσει γιατί στη μια περίπτωση συμβαίνει π.χ. απαλοιφή και στην άλλη μετακίνηση; γιατί οι μεν διάλεξαν το _πεθαίνω_ και οι δε το _πόθανα_; μάλλον κανείς. Περί παθών ουδείς λόγος!



drsiebenmal said:


> Προσωπικά, το χρησιμοποιώ (σε προφορικό λόγο) όχι μόνο για την κατακόρυφη, αλλά ακόμη και για την οριζόντια γραμμή/ράβδο/μπάρα κύλισης.


Στο οριζόντιο θα ταίριαζε η _σαΐτα_ (του αργαλειού).


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 8, 2011)

Και με αφορμή το νήμα, να θυμηθούμε το ωραίο φιλμ ''_ascenseur pour l'echafaud_'', του Λουί Μαλ, με την όμορφη μουσική του Μάιλς Ντέιβις....


----------



## hellex (Aug 30, 2011)

Προσωπικά σε ένα επίσημο κείμενο θα χρησιμοποιούσα τον όρο ‘υδραυλικός ή μηχανικός ανυψωτήρας‘ ανάλογα με το είδος της ενέργειας που δαπανάται για την ανύψωση του φορτίου.


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2011)

Οφτόπικ για το ασανσέρ, γι' αυτό και το γκρίζο χρώμα: οι αρμόδιοι πάντως στα "επίσημα κείμενα" χρησιμοποιούν συνήθως τον *ανελκυστήρα*, τουλάχιστον για τις περιπτώσεις μεταφοράς προσώπων. Και οι Ελληνοαμερικανοί τα _ελεβατόρια_, κοντά στα αναβατόρια, αλλά αυτή είναι μια άλλη ιστορία.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 30, 2011)

Να θυμίσω εδώ και το υπέροχο "δικτακτορία"!


----------



## hellex (Aug 30, 2011)

Βλέπεις και εσύ πόσες ωραίες ελληνικές λέξεις έχουμε. Είναι ανάγκη όλες τις ξένες λέξεις να ψάχνουμε με ποιόν τρόπο θα τις γράψουμε ελληνικά; 
Ή μήπως δεν είναι καλό είναι οι μεταφράσεις μας να έχουν την αντίστοιχη ελληνική λέξη;
Αυτό προτείνω. 
Bέβαια και στο προφορικό λόγο να ίσχυε αυτό, θα ήταν μια καλή υπενθύμιση πόσο πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο έχει η ελληνική γλώσσα. 
Άσε που ...
Μήπως το γκρίζο δε βοηθά το λευκό να πλησιάσει το μαύρο και γι’ αυτό το λόγο το χρησιμοποιούμε όπου ούτε το μαύρο θέλουμε ούτε το λευκό;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2011)

Το αστείο με το ανσασέρ είναι ότι εμφανίζεται και σε εταιρεία που κατασκευάζει ασανσέρ.


----------



## hellex (Aug 31, 2011)

Χι, χι. Εγώ το έχω ακούσει να το λένε αλλά δεν το έχω δει να γράφεται. Αλλά πάλι αν σκεφτείς ότι ένας τεχνικός έχει όλη τη γκάμα των αγγλικών, γαλλικών γερμανικών και ιταλικών λέξεων να διαλέξει το πως θα πει κάτι στην ελληνική και επιπλέον μπορεί να αυτοσχεδιάσει με την ελληνική δεν απορώ και ιδιαίτερα. Το ίδιο δεν συμβαίνει και με τις άλλες ειδικότητες όταν χρησιμοποιούν ξένες λέξεις:
Μήπως και οι πολιτικοί μας και οι δημοσιογράφοι (όλων των ειδικοτήτων) δεν μιλούν για βιωσιμότητα ελληνικού Χρέους μεταφράζοντας τον αγγλικό όρο στα ελληνικά. Ίσως είναι και αυτός ένας λόγος που πάντα θα χρωστάμε. Σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις προτείνω να γράφεται αυτούσια ή ξένη λέξη και όχι με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 31, 2011)

hellex said:


> Σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις προτείνω να γράφεται αυτούσια ή ξένη λέξη και όχι με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.


Άσε. Εδώ ένα stage γράφουν όλοι, και έχει γίνει χαμός για το πώς προφέρεται. Άσε που η γλώσσα πηγή μπορεί να είναι τίποτα κινέζικα. :)


----------



## hellex (Aug 31, 2011)

Ε τότε αλλάζει. Τα κινέζικα ακόμα και εντός εισαγωγικών θα μας δυσκολέψουνε λιγάκι στην προφορά. :laugh:


----------

